# What happens when Bob Burton drinks?



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok fun's over.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha lol (short)

off topic: hey Dene, have you made up your mind about whether you are a male or a female ?


----------



## Odin (Jan 21, 2009)

lol! are you fricking serious!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 21, 2009)

Did he break Stefan Huber's Drunk speedcubing records?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

But it's not solved...!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice, just nice


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 21, 2009)

hahahaha!  I'm sure Bob will be delighted to know this has found its way to the internets.
Because ... you know, once something hits the internet, there is no going back.
ever.
no really.


----------



## Kian (Jan 21, 2009)

Upstream Red team 
Red team upstream
Rah! Rah! Rutgers Rah!
Go Knights!


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Did he break Stefan Huber's Drunk speedcubing records?


btw: I did the same time (11.84) at a different opportunity


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

F*ck 11.84 for the speedsolve

I want to know what his time was on emptying that bottle


----------



## Tyson (Jan 21, 2009)

Too bad the picture didn't capture the puddle of drool on my carpet.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 21, 2009)

Or the stream of curses before he passed out. 

"Do you know who I am? I'M F***ING BOB BURTON GODDAMNIT!"


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

Tyson: Oh was there? That must have happened later on.


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> F*ck 11.84 for the speedsolve
> 
> I want to know what his time was on emptying that bottle


Which empty bottle?


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 21, 2009)

He was probably so drunk that he thought the cube was solved


----------



## pjk (Jan 22, 2009)

I like how they both appear to be full.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey man, don't be hating. Clearly he is on his 5th and 6th bottles.


----------



## Bob (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont remember the stream of curses...but wasn't i drinking J.D.?


----------



## elimescube (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't seen Bob since the Cincinnati Summer Open 2008. No wonder...


----------



## blade740 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bob said:


> i dont remember the stream of curses...but wasn't i drinking J.D.?



I remember the stream of curses, and I was in the other room.


----------



## Bob (Jan 23, 2009)

whooops


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol you don't remember? Do you remember how we decided that we are now BFF?


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

> He was probably so drunk that he thought the cube was solved


Aww man, I lol'd so hard.


----------

